

Show HN: I'm 13 and This is My First App - abbyapps
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rocket-dodge/id519572927?mt=8

======
madsravn
Not bad.

How did you find development with the Apple tools? Does it still cost $100 for
the developer account - that's a lot of dough for a 13 year old.

------
merciBien
I thought this was a fun game, I had no problems with crashing on my phone,
4s, iOS6. I hope you continue with new games, or enhancing this one, if that's
your interest.

------
melling
Crashes when I try to play the game on my 3GS with iOS6. The other two screens
load.

